# The new Badfish Inflatable SUP Board.



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks super sweet...anywhere in the northern Rockies where we can test one out?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

CKS will have a demo by December 1, 2011. But not sure if anyone up north will this early.


----------

